# change of life



## vivaespana (Sep 4, 2011)

This is my first post and I am asking for your help and advice
I want to change my life and am thinking about moving to spain.
I have a 14 year old daughter and would like to know about schools [international] in spain, particularly on/close to alicante.
I think it would be a great experience for us both and she would love to make the move.
She is staring in year nine now, but I am thinking about next april[when house will be sold]
Is this mad? I speak a bit of spanish and I can work anywhere really
Let me know what you think................


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

*Simple*

My simple advice would be for you to wait until your daughter has completed her education before you even think about coming to Spain.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I agree with TB, it would be best to wait until your daughter has completed her eduation. It could be very disruptive to change schools right now. Is she as keen as you are to have a "change of life"?

As I´m sure you are aware there is a huge unemployment problem in Spain (nearly five million unemployed) so in the meantime get busy improving your Spanish and researching into how you might make a living here. Remember there is no child support or housing benefit here.

Good luck!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

International schools arent cheap - roughly 600 - 700€ a month plus uniforms, books etc. Then theres the cost of living,which is a tad cheaper than the UK. Work in spain isnt easy to find and the pay isnt as high as in the UK.

so financially, you need to have a good steady job lined up before you arrive, or another good source of income to be able to live as you want to here. 

That said, the recommended international schools are good Schools in Spain | Nabss and the lifestyle is better in the main


Jo xxx


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

14 is a difficult age to be relocating to a new school in a new country - especially so if you are thinking of putting her in a state school.

Add that to the fact that at the moment it would be madness to actually move here to Spain and then look for work _and then_ hope that everything works out.

Like others have said, waiting for your daughter to complete her education in the system and language she knows best and then look at moving to Spain is probably a good idea. If you are both serious there are things that you can both be doing such as learn the language, research an area that you both like, look into the type of property you are looking for and learn a skill and/or trade that will both help you find work and/or renovate a run-down property.

You would be surprised how often I am kicking myself for not taking a nightschool course in Bricklaying or Basic Plumbing etc... it would have saved me a fortune when renovating my gaff.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2011)

jojo said:


> International schools arent cheap - roughly 600 - 700€ a month plus uniforms, books etc.




Wow! I never realised they were that expensive.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Yossa said:


> Wow! I never realised they were that expensive.


here are the fees for one near me - the website says it's bilingual now - I'm sure it wasn't last year :confused2:

School Fees


----------

